# You will be missed good boy



## Grog420 (Jul 3, 2013)

We lost our boy to kidney failure due to meds from a Mistery abscess surgery. It really sucks because we just got him a baby girl to train since he was getting older and wanted him to pass on some good behavior.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

So very sorry, that shouldn’t happen. He was beautiful.

This is a terrible week for this forum.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I’m so sorry 💔


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

So sorry… Rough week on the forum


----------



## MeishasMom (Nov 12, 2021)

Oh no I'm so sorry for you loss. What a handsome boy. He looks like he was well loved.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful boy.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh no - I’m so sorry.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Even though this is the internet, I feel we get to know the dogs from the regulars. The compassion in times of grieve helps a lot, like it did when I lost WD as a youngster.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Yup lots o flosses recently 
Everyone go hug your dogs


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Im so sorry for your loss he was very beautiful.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

damned. We all need to get together and have a memorial service or something. Become a huge crying wet slobbery mess together as we remember what a blessing it was to share our lives with these dogs.
Pass the tissues please as we remember yet another one of our pack gone.
((hugs))

Looks like someone has started a memorial thread








For our lost friends


Like others, I've noticed it has been a tough week for the forum. It has made me think a lot about Maizey, who was my best friend for 9 amazing years and who we lost too soon (it's always too soon). Anyway, I'll be having a drink later for her, but also for Gunner (@Dustinb80), Hiro (@herojig)...




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry for your loss…


----------

